# المقاومة الضوئية



## Ghadeer Mayya (6 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
وين ممكن لاقي شرح مفصل عن المقاومات الضوئية


----------



## ksmksam (6 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع مش بحاجه لمراجع للشرح بامكانك اتجربي بنفسك اشتري مقاومه ضوئيه وساعت فحص بسعر لايتجاوز 10 $ وراح تفي بالغرض
او ابحثي في النت عن light resistance
واذا احتجي اي شيء اسال عنه وانا جاهز


----------

